# Best/worst urbex bog.



## Keep out!

Have you found the most pristine porcelain or the most trashed toilet?

Post pics here. Prize for the best is £1 to spend to use the toilets at Harrods.


----------



## Seahorse

This is my favourite out of all the ones I've come across so far. Unusual, in as much as it's actually INSIDE for a change, my preference being Rurex rather than Urbex...


----------



## lost

I found a working one yesterday, but didn't flush it in case it alerted security to my presence.


----------



## escortmad79

Take your pick:

http://derelictionaddiction.fotopic.net/c1641492.html


----------



## Black Shuck

*A lovely White throne.*

Here is one from a Factory near me. .


----------



## UrbanX

Sigh, wasn't going to get involved...

here's my latrine after curry night:


----------



## Keep out!

Ouch!


----------



## Landie_Man




----------



## MD

al fresco


----------



## Keep out!

Some beauties so far, keep 'em coming.


----------



## fezzyben

Keep out! said:


> Ouch!



Is that at aston hall?


----------



## escortmad79

I missed it but some people took a picture of a loo at Westhall with a dead crow face down in it from the Aberdeen meet!


----------



## Exploretime




----------



## mexico75

Full metal jacket styleee,


----------



## Canonite

mexico75 said:


> full metal jacket styleee,



"what is your major malfunction numbnuts"


----------



## Keep out!

fezzyben said:


> Is that at aston hall?



aye it is.


----------



## Anthillmob74

Dumptyboy said:


>



dodgy kebab last night sir?



sorry...

ive seen a pic of a toilet that was lieterall hanging to the wall as the floor beneath it had gone. sure ive seen it on here somewhere and think its was cane hill or west park.


----------



## Urban Mole

Heres one of my bog shots 






I refrained from trying to use it tho


----------



## Sgt. Pepper

This was quite a bad one...

Excuse the _slightly_ poor quality photo, I was using my phone at the time


----------



## Dystopia

All crappers in abandonments look clean to me since I had to squat over a hole in a tiny concrete cupboard in The Ukraine where I could see poop in the middle.


----------



## LiamCH

This will always be my favourite toilet.







Seen in dear old Cane Hill.


----------



## cogito




----------



## Richard Davies

cogito said:


>




I remember it being reported on the local news a few years ago that a club in Manchester was fitting 2 loos per cubical in the ladies so they can chat whilst using them.


----------



## ricmonkey

Urban Mole said:


> Heres one of my bog shots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I refrained from trying to use it tho


Excellent! I think I would have made a point of trying to use that one.


----------



## Anthillmob74

Urban Mole said:


> Heres one of my bog shots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I refrained from trying to use it tho



i believe thats the pic i was referring about, or at least the bog.


----------



## mexico75

LiamCH said:


> This will always be my favourite toilet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seen in dear old Cane Hill.



Love that, looks like an optical illusion or something, I remember seeing it but was too paranoid about the corridor going the same way as the toilet floor to hang around and get a shot The floor was a bit spongy as I remember.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper

Heres one from Wheelbirk TB Hospital, pretty pristine, and also totally out of place


----------



## james.s

Here's a selection 

*American Adventure





Camrex Corrosion Engineering





Ripley Police Station





Aston Hall Asylum





Realstone, Via Gellia



*


----------



## Keep out!

Urban Mole said:


> Heres one of my bog shots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I refrained from trying to use it tho



Best one so far.


----------



## james.s

I have to agree there


----------



## thompski




----------



## Static

These toilet shots are far too wonderful to compete with, but I'll chuck mine in anyway. 
By the way, what on earth gave you the idea for this thread?! Haha.


----------



## Urban Mole

Static said:


> By the way, what on earth gave you the idea for this thread?! Haha.



I bet he was sat on one, when he came up with the idea, went down a splosh


----------



## Keep out!

Static said:


> By the way, what on earth gave you the idea for this thread?! Haha.



Maybe I'm not normal?

I guess I may be a little old fashiond with the toilet humour, hard to explain after several pints of stellas but look at how many people have taken pics of bogs and are posting them on here! LOL LOL.

PS, your picture really is a good one!


----------



## Urban Mole

Heres another, of some glowing toilets, I took a while ago in London Road deep level shelter;


----------



## celo

What about the smelly welly at inverkip! 

Although not strictly a toilet, i still think it deserves a mention!
I don't think anyone has had a strong enough stomach to stand and take a photo yet! 


Celo


----------



## Bryag

escortmad79 said:


> I missed it but some people took a picture of a loo at Westhall with a dead crow face down in it from the Aberdeen meet!



You mean this one?






Not the best photo in the world, I should have dropped the contrast to make the crow more obvious. Still you get the idea


----------



## escortmad79

That's the fella!


----------



## inveigh

Not one of the best, but it goes somewhere rather magical!


----------



## iwaniwan

worse one (chateau de nosiy (belgium))






best one )) nice and shiny, even some toilet roll left(westpark)


----------



## Anthillmob74

2 from west park


----------



## theterrorwheel

here is mine from a recent explore.


----------



## flashbang

Seahorse said:


> This is my favourite out of all the ones I've come across so far. Unusual, in as much as it's actually INSIDE for a change, my preference being Rurex rather than Urbex...



You could take a dump and scratch your arse at the same time with that.


----------



## james.s

flashbang said:


> You could take a dump and scratch your arse at the same time with that.



what a lovely image


----------



## Westieuk

thompski said:


>



I love the last pic, the advacado bathroom set really brings out the best/worst in it!
God bless out of fashion fashion!


----------



## RichardB

This one is on a live site.


----------



## Earth Worm Jim

Yeah, another bog appreciation thread.


----------



## ImmortalShadow

My contribution:


----------



## Anthillmob74

if my pics ever load ill share the urbex shower from west park. apart fro m no shower head/hose and soap shelf the glass door was intact and it wasn't that minging.

i know its not a bog but its bathroom related


----------



## Seahorse

Here's one from Hilhead chain home station infirmery. I wondered why there it looked as if it was sitting IN a urinal...






But then, if your eyes needed testing, perhaps it was more to stop backsplash if you couldn't quite see where you were aiming


----------



## waynezbitz1

just to keep it patriotic there is this one from british united shoe in leicester.


----------



## VforVendetta

How about this 






And


----------



## waynezbitz1

eeeewwwwwwww that was some serious curry


----------



## Anthillmob74

heres the shower at west park







im suprised its in one piece [the glass door that is]


----------



## waynezbitz1

you guys are a bad influence on me. since this thread has bean posted i go into explore now just searching for toilets, i hope this isnt some kind of strange fetish thing im going through.

here is one for the toilet boy racers, this bugger has handle bars............ grip on and hold on tight for the ride of a lifetime.






BUT..... not just one.... Oh no!!! A whole fleet of them on the starting grid ready for the off.


----------



## Anthillmob74

waynezbitz1 said:


> you guys are a bad influence on me. since this thread has bean posted i go into explore now just searching for toilets, i hope this isnt some kind of strange fetish thing im going through.
> 
> here is one for the toilet boy racers, this bugger has handle bars............ grip on and hold on tight for the ride of a lifetime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUT..... not just one.... Oh no!!! A whole fleet of them on the starting grid ready for the off.



perhaps they are for the constipated. when i was pregnant both times i would have given my right arm for something like this. instead i chewed the bathroom door......


----------



## RichardB

The cludge of death. In one of the prefabs opposite the Arrochar torpedo place.


----------



## odeon master

VforVendetta said:


> How about this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And



thats mingin !!!
what were people thinking of going ontop of other peoples crap ?????


----------



## Richard Davies

I remember on the TV show Life Of Grime someone mentioned that one of the worst places he had had to clean up was a house that had been squatted it.

The water had been turned off so the squatters had just filled up the toilet until it was full to the brim,  & then did the same with the bath.


----------



## Virusman26

Peach flavoured goodness in Lallians Mill, Brum





Nice curtains!! Dudley Road Hospital


----------



## Jondoe_264

RappingRabbai said:


> oh a my god what are you guys thinking, this thread is horrible in the eyes of religion



I believe there's a bridge somewhere that's really missing you?


----------



## phill.d

Jondoe_264 said:


> I believe there's a bridge somewhere that really missing you?


The games afoot Watson


----------



## sheep21

RappingRabbai said:


> oh a my god what are you guys thinking, this thread is horrible in the eyes of religion



religion has nowt to do with it!


Still minging bogs, keep em coming gents!


----------



## klempner69

Please stop banging the religious drum folks or this will get closed...its about minging toilets and not your personal beliefs....Wayne,your toilet with handle bars is brilliant,V,yours is just vile ok!


----------



## Stussy

This is the best bog I have come across so far on my explores 




IMG_7305 by StussyBMX, on Flickr




IMG_7310 by StussyBMX, on Flickr


----------



## seank1200s

Love it! Abandoned latrines!


----------



## tumbles

Fairmile Occupational Therapy Sheds... the worst one I can remember


----------



## PaulPowers

A bit dusty but I've sat on worse


----------

